# Paragon



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 30, 2019)

Another doozy! I bit the bullet and snagged some mojo MA856 & 1S1588 diodes for this build ?.  It sounds spectacular! As far as the design was concerned, I asked myself, "should I make this look like a blues rock pedal?" Nah, I'll make it effin' pink and call it the Pom Pom.


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 31, 2019)

Another fine looking build !


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 31, 2019)

Love my Paragon !!


----------



## Travis (Aug 31, 2019)

When could be possible to buy Paragon???


----------



## Robert (Aug 31, 2019)

Man that looks great!  

Love the graphics and color scheme!    



RCZ said:


> When could be possible to buy Paragon???



It'll be back in stock in about 10 days.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Barry (Aug 31, 2019)

Another awesome build


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 2, 2019)

fantastic. agreed about the color scheme.


----------



## Barry (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks great, what enclosure did you use? I got one of these in que and thinking it needs to be a deep box


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 2, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks great, what enclosure did you use? I got one of these in que and thinking it needs to be a deep box


It's a Tayda 1590BB. Perfect fit.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks great, what enclosure did you use? I got one of these in que and thinking it needs to be a deep box


This is updated PedalPCB Paragon V.2 with 2 PCB boards.
V.1 had components and Footswitch's on single PCB, so the PCB sat Higher and you had to get low profile Electrolytics  ect to fit standard 1590BB.


----------



## Barry (Sep 3, 2019)

I Think mine is V.1, it's a single board, thinking of using a 1590DD (I think it is) and long legged Pots, I may be able to mount the electrolytic caps on the reverse side to fit a BB


----------

